# I'm not in the hospital right now...



## adame (Oct 2, 2010)

because I was wearing chaps. 

I'll be the first to say that I'm not an expert. I grew up using chainsaws around the house. I've had several jobs that required me to use one. Even my current job calls for it once in a while. Currently I'm clearing land so that my wife and I can build a house.

Today my father-in-law and I were dropping trees. I had just dropped a large oak and was starting to block up some of the smaller stuff. The branch I was cutting jumped when I was part way through it (just a tiny little jump- I've experienced MUCH worse) and the next thing I knew my chain was jammed up with chaps guts. I have a TINY scrape on the top of my kneecap- so tiny that nobody would ever believe a chainsaw had anything to do with it.

I know this is small compared to some of the other accidents discussed here- but I wanted to share my story in hopes that you'll all wear your protective gear whenever you're working. $60 chaps saved me a hospital bill, pain and suffering, and probably my job. I know I'll never use a saw without the protective gear again!


----------



## woodguy105 (Oct 2, 2010)

congratulations for wearing those chaps....those babies were probably a $15,000 plus investment!! (hospital bill, doctors bills etc etc....)

I will not run my saw without wearing mine.


----------



## deeker (Oct 2, 2010)

Adame, welcome to the site!!! Glad your in one piece....the way God issued you. Stay that way.

Best of luck.

Kevin


----------



## adame (Oct 2, 2010)

deeker said:


> Adame, welcome to the site!!! Glad your in one piece....the way God issued you. Stay that way.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Kevin



Thanks, Kevin!

I'm a little surprised that that was my first post- I could have sworn that I posted a little bit back when I joined about a year ago. I guess I've just been a lurker up till now. 

Anyways- just wanted to share my mistake to help others.


----------



## poorboypaul (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome to the site. Hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Oct 3, 2010)

O'righty, PPE rep coming your way!

SA


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 3, 2010)

Good to see ya didn't make a "Lookey what a saw will do to your leg" first post!! LOL!!

Glad ta hear you're alright and the chaps worked as designed.

Stick around and post more often!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## adame (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome- I've learned a lot from this site over the past year. A lot of the time I wouldn't even bother to sign in- from now on I'll sign in and contribute if I have something positive to add. I'll try to get some pictures up of what I've accomplished so far on my lot. Hopefully I won't be starting any more threads in the accident forum!


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 3, 2010)

Heck, Keep us posted on the clearing through building phase.
Especially the design and installation of the Fireplace, woodstoves, and related stuff.

You are installing a woodburning heat system right?

LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Oct 4, 2010)

adame said:


> I'll try to get some pictures up of what I've accomplished so far



Yes, PICS please!!! We LIKE pics here...
Suggestions:

1. Sliced chaps (Dramatic angles pfrd)
2. Knee scratch (close up)
3. Lot to be cleared (Aerial, site sponsors help finance short chopper flights, contact admin)
4. Chainsaws (ms361 next to 372xp so everybody can shout loudest)
:camera:



SA


----------



## 2chops (Oct 4, 2010)

*PPE fan*

Good choice on the PPE use. As a former saftey committee member, it boggles my mind how many guys not only won't wear it, but they make fun of the "girlie boys" who do. I know of a few of these guys who have even been needlessly cut due to their own idiocy. I've also seen a couple of guys get nailed while wearing their chaps and walk away a tad shaken, but otherwise unharmmed.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Donald (Oct 4, 2010)

Couple years ago I was doing a favor for a friend taking down a small (30 footer) tree. Wearing jeans, I cut my left leg about 5-6 inches above the knee. Was very surprised that I wasn't in a screaming pain. Looked like grounded beef with all the fat and skin mangled and hanging. The cut stopped short of nicking the muscle. Was damn lucky. I had let go of the throttle for about a second or two before I bumped my leg with it. I shuddered at the thought of going full throttle. Ended up with 7 stitches under the skin and 8 stitchs on the skin. My friend felt so bad that he bought me chaps. Eversince, I wear my chaps faithfully. Last week I just ordered my climbing helmet with screen minus the ear muffs. I'm deaf so I don't need the muffs. :greenchainsaw:

Donnie


----------



## Ductape (Oct 6, 2010)

adame, may I suggest taking a spin up to Labonville's in Gorham? They are a site sponsor here, and make nice chaps right here in NH. I purchased a set of their 'Competition Extreme' chaps earlier this summer to replace an older set of chaps I had. Their chaps are highly regarded here, and hard to beat spending money here in the state.

Glad you are OK ! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Oct 6, 2010)

woodguy105 said:


> those babies were probably a $15,000 plus investment!! (hospital bill, doctors bills etc etc....)



Best $115 I spent, but that was after I had a $4000 accident with my left knee. I got lucky though, I missed everything, and 21 stitches later and a sore leg for a few days I was back to normal. My new pair of ####ies didn't survive though....dammit! I am still pissed about that LOL I wear mine all the time anymore!


----------



## wudpirat (Oct 6, 2010)

*Safty Chaps*

New to the site but I'm soaking up all the info I can.
I made a contribution to the NH economy and purchased a pair of chaps. I figured I was running on borrowed luck, running chainsaws all these years without so much as a cut. It was time for PPE.
I bought me a BD (76) present, full wrap chaps. Noticed my balance was getting a little tippy lately and not wanting to chance a boo boo.
I keep asking "Do these chaps make my ass look fat ?" 
I kind of feel like The Village People wearing them, but after reading some horror stories about visits to the ER, who cares.

Heating with wood is not a Hobbie, it's a commitment.
Making sawdust with three Mac's, two Stihls and two Makitas.


----------



## Ductape (Oct 6, 2010)

wudpirat said:


> I keep asking "Do these chaps make my ass look fat ?"
> I kind of feel like The Village People wearing them, but after reading some horror stories about visits to the ER, who cares.




Ummmmmmm .................. you ARE still supposed to wear pants under your chaps. :jawdrop:


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 6, 2010)

Ductape said:


> Ummmmmmm .................. you ARE still supposed to wear pants under your chaps. :jawdrop:



CRAP!!!

Now you tell me!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 6, 2010)

wudpirat said:


> New to the site but I'm soaking up all the info I can.
> I made a contribution to the NH economy and purchased a pair of chaps. I figured I was running on borrowed luck, running chainsaws all these years without so much as a cut. It was time for PPE.
> I bought me a BD (76) present, full wrap chaps. Noticed my balance was getting a little tippy lately and not wanting to chance a boo boo.
> I keep asking "Do these chaps make my ass look fat ?"
> ...



Good ta have ya wudpirat!!

(Just glad ta hear I wasn't the only one running around in the woods gettin' the jewels caught on every blackberry clump.)

Stick around!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## wudpirat (Oct 7, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thankyou Ductape for the clarifacation on the proper method of wearing chaps.
I reread the instruction sheet that came with the chaps and it said to wear suspenders but never mentioned pants.
I can see where pants could eleveate several problems.
Reduce the irritation from chips and saw dust on sensitive areas of the body.
Prevent that cold back draft feeling.
Reduce the cold effect when sitting on the tail gate durring breaks.
Eliminate the "Mooning the world" effect when bending over.

Thanks again Ductape, now I know why I like this site..
FREDM, wudpirat
Always looking to score a load of free firewood.


----------



## dancan (Oct 11, 2010)

Donald said:


> Last week I just ordered my climbing helmet with screen minus the ear muffs. I'm deaf so I don't need the muffs. :greenchainsaw:
> 
> Donnie



Are you deaf or just partially deaf ?


----------

